# The Gorechild



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

(This is my first original works submission so please go easy on me. I actually made this in my head while I was bored at work today so let's see how it goes. Typing this all in one sitting and kind of making this up as I go!)

THE GORECHILD

"The sword is my holy relic. The Battlefield is my church. Your grave is my altar. Your blood will fill my chalice. And I worship none other than, Khorne!" -Varak, World Eaters 

The cacaphony of screams and heavy bolter fire were muffled by the mighty and terrifying roar of the charging tanks. From their twisted maws, they belched deadly bombardments upon the enemy. The armor of the machines were decorated with bodies; living armor against incoming fire. The bodies were chained to the tanks, screaming in agony as bullets penetrated their vulnerable and delicate flesh.

Inside the tanks, they waited. None of them spoke a word. Adrenaline coarsed through their veins for they knew of the genocide to come. Their hands stroked their weapons with a shaky and impatient touch. It was only a matter of seconds now and all hell would be unleashed.

One of the Berzerkers was adjusting his helment. He thumbed a switch on the side of his mask and a flashing number zero appeared in the right corner of his visor. He closed his eyes and took a long, deep inhale of recycled oxygen.

The tank shuddered as it came to an abrupt halt. A warning klaxon sounded and the hydraulic hiss of the front door could be heard. His heart began to race and beat with accelerated anxiety. He opened his eyes and exhaled into a bellowing howl. He, along with the rest of his men, sprinted out of their armored transport.

His helmet's visor quickly adjusted to the brightness of day. Targeting markers appeared and alerts began winking in the corners of his helment. Explosions and fires could be seen everywhere. Sporadic and haphazard flashes of fire were being shot through the air. An entire horde of Berzerkers were unleashed from the wave of tanks. 

He could see them ahead, runing in fear. These were not soldiers. These were unarmed men, women, and children. This was not a fortress, it was a city. This was not a war, it was a slaughter.

The World Eater tightened his grip on his mighty axe and raised it above his head, ready to strike. It was a massive waepon, and it's only intention was to kill. That was his only intention; to shed blood. His chainaxe shone with a gleaming briliance that caused awe and fear. By the end of the day, however, it will be drenched in a dripping stream of blood and gore.

He swung his weapon, cleaving a retreating man in half with ease. Spots of blood splashed against his armor and it was as if time itself slowed down. For a moment he lost all sense of hearing, of sight, of taste, smell, or feel. He went numb inside, until he felt nothing but his heartbeat. It began to quicken in rate, and soon began pounding inside his breastplate as if it would burst through his chest. He felt an uncontrolable rage awaken inside of him. He threw his head back and screeched into the sky, "Blood for the Blood God!"


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

The cry was followed by others screaming from their facegrill. Some battlecries were so indecipherable due to their blooddrunk frenzy. Limbs were flying around and the sounds of blades hacking through bone and gore was deafening. He swung his axe back around and killed three men instantly with one fell stroke. Countless bodies were trampled underfoot of the charging horde and convulsed in their death throes.

The strench of blood filled the air. They charged on, swinging their axes and swords, cleaving any who crossed his path. Nothing could stop the stampede of World Eaters. Nothing could stop their misanthropic, killing frenzy. No amount of blood spilled would ever be enough to quell their bloodlust.

Desperate shots were fired back at them from the crowd of the fleeing. The shots harmlessly richocheted off their thick, plated armor. He did not know wether to be amused or insulted that they were fighting back.

There was a sudden explosion up ahead as a gas tank erupted from crossfire. The blazing inferno scorched the road and a great many number of blackened bodies emerged, writhing in agony as their skin peeled away. The crowd began throwing bottles of flamable liquid at the wall of fire, as if that would halt the World Eaters advance.

Red armor emerged from the flames, unfettered from the blazing heat. The flames licked harmlessly against their power armor. One of the bottles found a target and smashed against a charging World Eater. His armor caught flame and was engulfed in fire. 

This sent him into a fit of rage. Wrath was the only emotion he felt right now. He sprinted with an unbelievable speed and raced ahead of the other Berzerkers. He pulled his pistol from his side and fired the weapon into the crowd. Pink mist sprayed into the air and bodies fell over one another. Out of ammunition, he threw the gun at a fleeing boy, cracking his skull.

He leapt off of a destroyed vehicle and flew forward over the people. He landed in front of them and began slicing his axe in every direction. The serated teeth of his axe tore through dozens of bodies within seconds. His weapon flailed around, killing without warning or mercy. He grabed a man by his head and squezed his fingers into a fist as the man's eyes bursted from their sockets and his teeth broke from the compreshion. He spun around and his clecnched fist made contact to a woman nose. Her head was completley shattered in a mess of blod and mucus.

His eyes frantically danced around for yet more lives to consume. The ground was littered with evicerated limbs and stained with blood. He saw a single victim in the vicinity left. He was crawling backwards on the ground, face splattered with red.

In a roar of anger, he thrusted his mighty axe forward into the man's chest and lifted him high in the air. The man was filled with so much pain that his tortured scream was inaudible. He struggled helplessly to break free. The warrior stared at him through the slits in his helmet. He thumbed the jagged teeth to life and they spun around, causing the body to slowly slide down the body of the axe until it split itself apart.

The Berserker dropped to his knee and breathed hard and heavy. He looked around at his surroundings. He could see his brethern doing unforgivable atrocities to innocent children. He saw one the Legion's captains remove his helment and allowed his face and open mouth to be filled with a shower of blood. Many Berserkers who's rage had died down to a tolerable and controled state began fixing the fallens' skulls to the spikes on their armor.

The World Eater looked up to see a squad of men starring down at him, all covered in guts and flesh. "Kharn?" one of the Berserkers asked. "What does the Blood God comand?" 

He arose and stared off in the distance at the burning city.

"There is much killing to be done."

-----------
so yeah, there it is. Very simple, short, and bloody 
Bring on the critisism!!


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

i liked it, i liked your view of Kharn well done


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

gothik said:


> i liked it, i liked your view of Kharn well done


Thank you :biggrin:
any criticism you can think of to give me? I know its not that good of a story-I typed it up in like twenty minutes on the spot


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Not sure if there was enough blood? lol*

Great read. I hope in the future there is someone to beat back the bullies; have them pick on others their own size. 

Quite a few misspelled words, slow down.

I do look forward to reading more.

Not bad for just another day at the office though.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

if there was one criticism i would make, i would have liked to see Kharn's power over his brothers, all World Eaters fear him for his fickle nature and the fact that when there is no more blood to spill he will just as easily turn on them as the enemy and maybe that could have reflected a little more in the way the berserkers saw him but other then that i really really enjoyed this...


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

gothik said:


> if there was one criticism i would make, i would have liked to see Kharn's power over his brothers, all World Eaters fear him for his fickle nature and the fact that when there is no more blood to spill he will just as easily turn on them as the enemy and maybe that could have reflected a little more in the way the berserkers saw him but other then that i really really enjoyed this...


I see your point (and thanks for the rep)
I initially was going to have him going well...berzerk but then I didn't want him portrayed as an uncontrolable killing machine. Even though technically he is, i wanted there to show that he had some control over his devotion to the Blood God, so that he would stand seperate from weaker minded followers of Khorne, if that makes sense


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

that makes sense and thats why i liked it becasue of your own take on it


----------

